# Scrapple & Home Fries (Bear Style)



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2014)

*Scrapple & Home Fries *(Bear Style)

We decided to hit "Delete" on our last pack of Venison Scrapple in the freezer.

This time we're doing the things we normally make together for a good Scrapple & Home Fries Feast.

The Pictures & their Captions pretty much cover everything, but ask any questions you want.


Enjoy,
Bear



Start by Baking Potatoes:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0821.jpg.html



Remove Skin from Taters-----Nice chunk of Scrapple from freezer:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0822.jpg.html



Here's a closer look at the chunk of Scrapple:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0825.jpg.html



Slice up the Taters into the Frying pan, with Butter:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0826.jpg.html



Home Fries are ready:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0832.jpg.html



Start slicing & frying Scrapple. Ended up with 18 slices like this :
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0828.jpg.html



Keep frying Scrapple-----Aiming for dark & crispy on outside:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0830.jpg.html


Bear's First helping plated:
http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0834.jpg.html


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looking Scrappy! I'd take a plate!


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 25, 2014)

I love good scrapple.

The amish in Belleville make some good stuff.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 25, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looking Scrappy! I'd take a plate!


Thanks Case!

Good Stuff!!!

Actually the store bought we have around here (Hatfield) is just about as good as most home made Scrapple.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Case!
> 
> Good Stuff!!!
> 
> ...



I've never seen it in the stores here... My grandma used to make it all the time, but hasn't for years. Guess I'll have to trudge over to PA and visit! I'll be wanting some of your "best ever" prime rib too!


----------



## driedstick (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks great bear but THOSE BETTER BE IDAHO SPUDS!!!LOL Great job

DS


----------



## jeepdiver (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks good but never could get the bug for scrapple when I was on the east coast making road trips through PA.  Being from MS I have eaten much stranger things but that stuff just never did it for me.

Though that is one thing great about traveling around the US.  While you might not like one thing in a certain region there is usually something around the next corner that you will go crazy over.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jul 26, 2014)

This is fun to see!!! (And something not seen up here at all - just like your great shad roe, which STILL has not been located in these parts by the way).

In any event, great stuff you've got Bear! Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks good Bear !  Thumbs Up


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2014)

c farmer said:


> I love good scrapple.
> 
> The amish in Belleville make some good stuff.


Thanks Adam!!

Yup---There's Great Scrapple all over SouthEast PA.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> I've never seen it in the stores here... My grandma used to make it all the time, but hasn't for years. Guess I'll have to trudge over to PA and visit! I'll be wanting some of your "best ever" prime rib too!


I did a search, and I found Hatfield Meats (Best Store Bought Scrapple IMO) sells it on the Internet for $20 per 5 pound block, but special 48 hour shipping is at about $12. There's no Deer in it though.

Bear


driedstick said:


> Looks great bear but THOSE BETTER BE IDAHO SPUDS!!!LOL Great job
> 
> DS


Thank You DB!!!

I think they were, but all I could get out of them was Name, Rank, and serial number.

Bear


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks great Bear! I remember growing up as a kid, scrapple was one of those foods that had a bit of a stigma attached to it, like sushi or haggis. I suppose it still is in some parts, but to me, it's just really amazing stuff. My Dad used to lightly flour the slices and fry 'til a nice crust formed, then top with maple syrup.

I'm thinking we might need a bit of a change tomorrow from our usual Sunday brunch of bacon and eggs...


----------



## disco (Jul 26, 2014)

Terrific looking meal, Bear. You do eat well!

Disco.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 26, 2014)

JeepDiver said:


> Looks good but never could get the bug for scrapple when I was on the east coast making road trips through PA. Being from MS I have eaten much stranger things but that stuff just never did it for me.
> 
> Though that is one thing great about traveling around the US. While you might not like one thing in a certain region there is usually something around the next corner that you will go crazy over.


Thanks JD,

Yup---A lot depends on who made what you're eating. I got some Scrapple one time from a Butcher shop that had so much grease in it, without greasing the pan, the slices were floating.

I threw it out for the Raccoons!!! Never got theirs again.

Bear


Leah Elisheva said:


> This is fun to see!!! (And something not seen up here at all - just like your great shad roe, which STILL has not been located in these parts by the way).
> 
> In any event, great stuff you've got Bear! Happy Saturday!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


Thank You Leah!!!

Unlike Shad Roe, Scrapple has the distinction of even being enjoyed by Mrs Bear!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## sb59 (Jul 26, 2014)

Looks interesting,Bear! I had to google scrapple to see what the heck it was. Does it have any similarity to spam? I'd like to try it but I don't see it in your step by steps.


----------



## sb59 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oops! A little searching and look what I found! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159426/venison-scrapple-fried-taters

In this thread by sausage do you mean simple ground pork or are you uncasing already spiced sausage?


----------



## foamheart (Jul 26, 2014)

You know, I never knew why scrapple didn't make it in the south. I've had it up north, I am sure nothing as good as your's Bear, and it was delicious.

I wish I had a piece Bear, I know its good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks good Bear !


Thank You Justin!!

Bear


Disco said:


> Terrific looking meal, Bear. You do eat well!
> 
> Disco.


Thanks Disco!!

We Try.

Bear


Mdboatbum said:


> Looks great Bear! I remember growing up as a kid, scrapple was one of those foods that had a bit of a stigma attached to it, like sushi or haggis. I suppose it still is in some parts, but to me, it's just really amazing stuff. My Dad used to lightly flour the slices and fry 'til a nice crust formed, then top with maple syrup.
> 
> I'm thinking we might need a bit of a change tomorrow from our usual Sunday brunch of bacon and eggs...


Thank You MDB!!

I've heard about flouring it, but haven't tried it yet, but I will.

I've tried it with Maple Syrup, Apple Butter, and Ketchup. I don't care for the sweetness on it.

I usually use ketchup, unless it's real good Scrapple---Then I just eat it without anything on it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 27, 2014)

SB59 said:


> Looks interesting,Bear! I had to google scrapple to see what the heck it was. Does it have any similarity to spam? I'd like to try it but I don't see it in your step by steps.


Thanks!!

Nothing like Spam, because Scrapple isn't cured or ham-like.

It's kinda hard to describe or compare, and some are more spicy than others.

Bear


SB59 said:


> Oops! A little searching and look what I found!
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159426/venison-scrapple-fried-taters
> 
> In this thread by sausage do you mean simple ground pork or are you uncasing already spiced sausage?


Either would be good, but since there are spices in the recipe, just plain ground Pork would be fine.

Bear


Foamheart said:


> You know, I never knew why scrapple didn't make it in the south. I've had it up north, I am sure nothing as good as your's Bear, and it was delicious.
> 
> I wish I had a piece Bear, I know its good.


Thanks Foamy!!

With all the things you guys have down there that we don't have, we need a few of our own, like Scrapple.

We also have the only Bear that can type, even if it is only with one finger.

Bear


----------

